# Looking for Official bloggers



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds very interesting


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Feel free to check out my blog at Vancity Allie - the blog of a Vancouver girl who lives and breathes the West Coast. I write about snowboarding, surfing, the video game industry etc etc. Let me know if it is something you're looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Would you allow adsense, or affiliate marketing?

I have ~20 blogs all making 10-20$ per day, w/ little to none human interaction.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

VanBoarderChick said:


> Feel free to check out my blog at Vancity Allie - the blog of a Vancouver girl who lives and breathes the West Coast. I write about snowboarding, surfing, the video game industry etc etc. Let me know if it is something you're looking for. Thanks!



Very nice!!! I snooped and am curious to see your underwater pictures!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

*Review Blog*

I have a blog where I mostly write snowboard product reviews. Feel free to check it out Snowboard Academy Review.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

you got pm


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

*hi its looks interesting!!!!!!!!*

Affordable  SEO solutions at your hands.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

VanBoarderChick said:


> Feel free to check out my blog at Vancity Allie - the blog of a Vancouver girl who lives and breathes the West Coast. I write about snowboarding, surfing, the video game industry etc etc. Let me know if it is something you're looking for. Thanks!


I think i love you


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

please check out our blog at www.therideprophets.com. We cover surfing, skateboarding, bmx and *snowboarding*.


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

i write about snowboarding . but not as often as i should Live For The Moment


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how nobody is an active member of this forum.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

truebluefan said:


> Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums - Blogs
> 
> Looking for serious bloggers to write a weekly about anything dealing with snowboarding.
> 
> ...


Hey there, 

Just joined this forum but I am a professional blogger and I've been snowboarding for 12 years. 

I don't usually do posts on snowboarding but I'd love to start.

let me know what I need to do. 

Here are some of my recent articles: (I had to tone down my personality in them b/c they were for clients)

Think You Won’t Ever Lose Your Car Keys? Think Again | KMP Blog

A Business Blog Can Show Your Personal Side

There is Now a Better Way to Feed the Twitter Addiction idaconcpts


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

trueblue, i am thinking about starting a more younger/east coast targeted blog. burtonavenger gave me a couple pointers and hopefully me and my friend will work out a name and buy the site soon. 
i would be happy to once we start!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

was that meant for me or trueblue?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

was meant for trueblue. sorry, man.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> I like how nobody is an active member of this forum.



:laugh: I know, only you and spaz are regulars on here... it is like a billboard for blogs.What is funny is trueblue said to pm him.

On the topic of blogs though what I would like to know is any advice on the most efficient way to make your blog profitable. As in what are the best companies to use for ads etc. I'm thinking of starting one and would appreciate any info anyone has. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

VanBoarderChick said:


> Feel free to check out my blog at Vancity Allie - the blog of a Vancouver girl who lives and breathes the West Coast. I write about snowboarding, surfing, the video game industry etc etc. Let me know if it is something you're looking for. Thanks!


hehe~ i like her blog, and it's dulcet food


----------



## Cebulski (Feb 14, 2011)

Like this vid and i can win a contest!  Login | Facebook


----------

